# How to connect my battery to my solar charger?



## rdlrn19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi

I've 1 solar panel 63 wats 3.5amps 18 volts and also I've a 12volt solar charger. I would like to know how to connect my deep cycle batterie to my solar charger...

I don't know which wire use, or how made the conection to the solar charger, etc... somebody know how or some link please?

Thanks


----------

